# Personal ID



## Far from newbie (Apr 24, 2022)

Has anyone been asked to enter their ‘personal ID’ information’ on their profile ?
What do you think of this ?
What do you think could be the reason for wanting this information?
What is Target going to DO with this information.

‘’If you haven’t heard of this, look on your zebra - MyDay - bottom - Communication.  Probably on PC too but I saw it on the zebra.


----------



## Yetive (Apr 24, 2022)

I think it is going to everyone.


----------



## sunnydays (Apr 24, 2022)

yes, it's for workday self id

i don't think it really matters

probably so people can be properly gendered in automatically generated communications/directives/etc, including name badges

nothing, because it legally can't

chillax


----------

